# Rainy Blackwater Morning



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Went to blackwater early this morning. I did better than i thought i would before the lightning ran me out about 930 am, i caught 2 big slot reds and a few keeper trout, and some cats.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

You're a better man than me. Outstanding....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

roanokeriverrunner said:


> Went to blackwater early this morning. I did better than i thought i would before the lightning ran me out about 930 am, i caught 2 big slot reds and a few keeper trout, *and some cats. *
> View attachment 51108


The no good cats, ol hardheads?


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> The no good cats, ol hardheads?


 Yeh and a mixed bag some small sails and some little chanels nothing over 3 pounds


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

That's a good day on the river, I thought about trying blackwater today to, I hear them flatheads are lurking in there.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

nice reds man


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

cat......whats the lowest on the river that one can catch them flatheads ?

basnbud


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice roan I figured the rain would have messed them up more. where u in the river or bay


----------



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice roan I figured the rain would have messed them up more. where u in the river or bay


I fish both but those were caught near I 10


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome, good job trying to decide where to go this weekend..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I catch them all the way down to the delta


----------

